# Overfeeding?



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been thinking lately about the feeding process I have for my 10g community tank and I think I may be overfeeding them, which I definitely do not want to do.

Inside I have neon tetras, cories, and ADF's.

I feed the cories and ADF's every other day- two cubes of bloodworms. (They go fast!)
I feed the neons pretty much everyday with flakes. They also eat the bloodworms.

I'm sure I'm overfeeding but I really don't know how much I _should_ be feeding.

Can anyone outline how much and how often I should feed each species in my community?

Thanks!


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

It doesn't sound like you are over feeding them you can feed them 3 times a day just make sure its a ammount that they will eat up andy left over food scoop out you dont want a cloudy tank from the ammonia levels being high, flake foods will do that make sure to check your ammonia level  but sounds like me with my fish I feed them some blood worms then some flakes then some brine shrimp there happy and healthy just make sure if there getting that bloated tummy to cut down a lil bit hehe hope this helps!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

brancasterr said:


> I've been thinking lately about the feeding process I have for my 10g community tank and I think I may be overfeeding them, which I definitely do not want to do.
> 
> Inside I have neon tetras, cories, and ADF's.
> 
> ...


Were it me,I would reduce the bloodworms to one cube every two or three days ,and feed the neons a pinch of quality flake food,no more than you can pinch with thumb and finger once each day. 
No one ever lost fish by feeding once a day. With small fry,,, you should feed same amount but three times a day for first four to six weeks to encourage growth,


----------



## xdaCostax (Jan 15, 2011)

I have 4 platies and I feed them once a day in my 16 gallon bow. I used to feed them 3 smaller amounts a day and found my water to be cloudy so I stopped.
I dont think your overfeeding tho.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I use to have two adfs and I would say two cubes is to much unless they are very small cubes. How many of each do you have?


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the insight guys!

Calmwaters, it isn't only my 2 ADF's that eat the bloodworms. My cories eat them as well. Both cubes are gone within 10 minutes of them being at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I think you're good with the exception of the bloodworms. I would reduce to one cube as well.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Sounds good, I'll reduce to one cube every other day.

Thanks guys!


----------

